
Unsupervised Machine Learning on Rigetti 19Q with Forest 1.2 - runesoerensen
https://medium.com/rigetti/unsupervised-machine-learning-on-rigetti-19q-with-forest-1-2-39021339699
======
vtomole
This machine learning algorithm is implemented using the quantum approximate
optimization algorithm [0]. I encourage you to read their research paper [1].
It not only contains some interesting ideas about how to use a quantum
computer for machine learning applications; but also some information about
their 19 qubit processor.

[0]: [http://grove-docs.readthedocs.io/en/latest/qaoa.html](http://grove-
docs.readthedocs.io/en/latest/qaoa.html)

[1]:
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1712.05771.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1712.05771.pdf)

------
bitmadness
These demos are cool but really highlight the fact that we are decades away
from quantum computers that perform useful work.. So far all I've seen are
parlor tricks.

